# Wax on alloy wheels?



## Goggy (Sep 9, 2015)

Can you use car wax on alloy wheels to help protect against daily road dust etc? I know there is probably better product for wheels, which would you recommend?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

FK1000p is what I use buddy


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Simple answer is yes you can and FK is probably best value as firstly comes in a massive tin and secondly can use it on your paintwork.

Personally I'd put a coating on like GTechniq.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soft99 fusso coat is good on wheels also,2 months and counting so far on my wife's alloy wheels:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I've had plenty of fun with MintRims


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Simoniz Original Wax for me on my wheels :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231233


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's some sort of strange placebo effect or something, but I find that C2V3 lasts longer on wheels than paint.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I tried fusso on the inside of one of my wheels. They don't look any cleaner after a week or so, but the vast majority of muck just wipes off when wet whilst the others all need a good scrub.

So yeah, you can use it, give it a go!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Harry_p said:


> I tried fusso on the inside of one of my wheels. They don't look any cleaner after a week or so, but the vast majority of muck just wipes off when wet whilst the others all need a good scrub.
> 
> So yeah, you can use it, give it a go!


No product in the world can stop brake dust sticking,a product is there to stop it bonding to the metal thus making it more easier to clean off.So that's why the wax's that have already been mentioned on this thread are perfect for the job as they are all durable,and with safe regular washing I.e...Normal car shampoo No acid based wheel cleaners on the wheel,they should all last for a decent amount of time.SJ.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Poorboys wheel sealant is my choice, goes a long way and helps to make cleaning easier.


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

Collinite 845 on my wheels


----------



## Goggy (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Some nice suggestions there. I will invest in some proper wheel protection, just not sure which one yet. So much choice.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Personally I hate waxing wheels. Its very time consuming so I have opted for 2L of Gyeon wet coat to use every maintenence wash once my AF mint rims runs out.


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

FK1000P or gtechniq...


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

I've used Poorbooys and FK, both very good, better/easier to clean with PB, better Beading with FK!


----------

